# TA Alize cranks



## rogerzilla (26 Apr 2010)

Single chainring version, sometimes called Alize Piste or Alize Light, with 130mm BCD. Not much else fits TA's own 103mm bottom bracket. Either 165mm or 170mm will do.


----------

